# Heat vs Rockets (2/21/07 9:00 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 21st, 2007 | 9:00 pm | Sun Sports/ESPN*









*vs*











*Team Records*

Miami Heat (26-26)
Houston Rockets (33-19)


*Starting Lineups*








*Heat Bench:*
Alonzo Mourning
Dorell Wright
Michael Doleac
Earl Barron
Antoine Walker
Chris Quinn
Eddie Jones
James Posey​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He's baaaack...












I guess JWill is a game time decision.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Rockets are a terrific defensive team

its going to be an ugly low scoring game, but hopefully Wade pulls it out for us on the road..winning one of the next two in Texas would be big for this team.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Win tonight, plus a Pistons victory over Orlando, and we're in sole possession of 7th

Let the rise begin...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Feels like it's been weeks since I seen a Heat game. Let's start the 2nd half on a high note.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

On another note, is the flaming basketball going through the hoop not the nicest logo in the NBA? I think we should take away the Miami Heat text and just leave the graphic like how the Rockets have it. 


And oh yeah, Heat win.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

um... no yao... don't see a reason why we don't win.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Well they're 7 games ahead of the Heat in a much tougher conference so they can't be that bad.

Anyhow, I wonder if Riley will sit Shaq tonight and keep him fresh for tomorrow night against the Mavs?


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

y would he do that? we need to win !! shaq knows whats up... we have a tough schedule with the next 8 HOU,DAL,CLE,DET,CHI are the 5 tough ones...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we will win but good luck to you


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I read JWill could be back playing as soon as tonight or tomarrow night. The sooner the better. We've never needed him more than we do now. I shall sport a JWill avy for the rest of the year for luck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill is playing tonight. He's going to be coming off the bench.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

DemonaL said:


> um... no yao... don't see a reason why we don't win.


If you havent' been keeping track we've had a better record since Yao went down. But this is prob. the best you guys have looked in awhile with everyone back, so its gonna be a tough game for us to say the least.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

tmac hitting insane shots early

never a good thing when he is on


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

bring back Rothstein?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Big shot by J-Will at the end to bring us back withinn 12, atleast.

Defense please.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Hard to imagine Houston is going to keep this up, it will be a close game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

They're keeping it up...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

well, if mutombo can do that against us, we're in mother****** trouble tonight...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Mutombo is so much better than Shaq and also wade is being to selfish and not playing aggressively.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

geeze, we look horrible out there


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> Mutombo is so much better than Shaq and also wade is being to selfish and not playing aggressively.


Shaq's probably still recovering from this weekend

Mutumbo's surprising the heck out of everything this season.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

atually shaq is that bad i am still amazed that they double team him alot and with single coverage he is not unstoppable either i miss the old fat young shaq who dominated the league oh well Wade just needs to wake up.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I hope you guys do make a run for the playoffs. I never count you guys out, because this team reminds me a ton of the 95 Rockets


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also I like Kapono a lot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, i've never seen a Jeff Van Gundy led basketball team play like that offensively.

We started playing better at the end of the 2nd but the Rockets started to hit some deep, deep shots.

Wade got burned quite a few times defensively by Alston. He was looking to get some steals and because of it, left Rafer wide open.

In the 2nd, we got to pick up our D and hope they go cold.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I think they forgot that even though we're the healthiest we've been all season, they still have to defend. This no defense crap will work against teams like the Hawks, or Bucks, but not against the Rockets... With Rothstein, this game is lost. Let's see how Riley adjusts. Battier's playing the best D I've seen played on Wade all season. Shaq looks good. Rafer always seems to torch us despite his shooting struggles this season. Too many touch fouls. Shaq has 3, and if he's gonna get in foul trouble, he needs to make them count. If the Rockets played this kind of offense consistently, they'd be a lock to win it all. We're getting torched on the pick and roll by Howard. Him at center has been a difficult matchup for Shaq. It's shocking that when teams don't foul Wade when he drives, they don't call the foul. For any team that's complained about the refs and Wade, look at how the Rockets are defending him correctly and not getting called for the fouls. Shocking. I expect a better effort coming out of the lockerroom. I'm sure Riley threatened to just leave and cut them all but EJ, Wade, Posey, Zo, and UD if they don't start hustling and defending.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Kapono > You


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

damn it


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hmm...What's this? Riles has made them care about defense? Interesting... Rafer's still torching us though.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Careless TOs. Those have to stop.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I never complain about the refs, but this is REDICULOUS. Call a foul.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh and Kapono can't buy a basket right now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im so sick of GP, get him out of there please riles


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

myst said:


> I never complain about the refs, but this is REDICULOUS. Call a foul.


theyve missed alot tonight. shaq got fouled like 6 times that last possession


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

as bad as we've played, we can still win this game if we play 16 good minutes of basketball


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> I never complain about the refs, but this is REDICULOUS. Call a foul.


Well it's Shaq. As long as they let it be physical on both sides, I have no problem with it.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

goddammit payton 2 point blank misses in a row


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Now that was ridiculous. Since when is goaltending legal?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well it's Shaq. As long as they let it be physical on both sides, I have no problem with it.


That would be nice, but they are counting every ticky-tack thing against us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's getting in the zone.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade is unstopable, there is nothing anyone can do if he wants it.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Here we go, Wade!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

myst said:


> That would be nice, but they are counting every ticky-tack thing against us.


Yes, but they're also letting plenty of contact go.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

keep on chippin' away


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With the way this season's been going, is it shocking that we catch Rafer on fire?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

get a bucket to end the quarter and we're alright...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many threes...why cant we stop them?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

on that note, nevermind, it's over.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, thats how things have gone tonight...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The whole time I'm sayig don't let them get a shot off, just let time expire, and we get a full court shot made on us. We can't catch a break tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's just not our night.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Very reminiscent of the Suns game. Work your way back in only to get ****ed by lady luck.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

crazy shot by bonzi wells


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

The first 3 Bonzi's hit all year. :bang head: 11-21 for the Rockets. 6-8 for Rafer.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we just gotta defend the 3 better in the 4th, we can make a game out of this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> we just gotta defend the 3 better in the 4th, we can make a game out of this.


Especially Wade. He's ignored Rafer Alston all night and he's killed us from 3 because of it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Not really surprising; we've been terrible at defending the full court shot all year :banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, great way to start a quarter.

Wade made that layup look way too easy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hurt. What more can go wrong


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

At least we are trying now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mourning got mugged.

Battier for 3. This is crazy.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Could this possible get any worse? I doubt it.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great start to the post all-star break...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow. Wade is really hurt.

No, this season can't be lost to a Wade injury...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, looks no bueno...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How about we don't play the Rockets any more and just forfeit the games. Shaq gets hurt last time and now it looks like Wade hyperextended his elvow or shoulder. JVG obviously has an agenda against Riles after what happened to SVG :rant:


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, this has to be the most frustrating season ever.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

And you guys have stepped up the defense, that or Houston like passing your guards the ball. Either way, you picking us off is killing Houston


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Wade is in serious pain.

Oh my goodness....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dam sucks bad guys


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

A wheel chair?? OMG


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

seperated shoulder 4-6 weeks


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

At least everyone giving us crap about injuries being no excuse will STFU now.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I feel bad for you guys, Just bad, bad luck this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Best wishes to Wade. That looked pretty serious to me. Possibly a dislocated elbow. 

Here's hoping he's not seriously hurt.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

why does he need a wheel chair?....he hurt his arm...come on wade man up!


I've seen guys break their arm on the court and walk to the hospital....this guy hyperextends his shoulder and they carry him off on a wheel chair



ah well....get well


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How about we leave without getting anymore injured. No one's beating them with this kind of shooting.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ouch guys, we don't usually drop these many threes with this accuracy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm confused on why a wheelchair is needed for an elbow injury?

Crutches for a broken finger?

Neck halo for a broken leg?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> why does he need a wheel chair?....he hurt his arm...come on wade man up!
> 
> 
> I've seen guys break their arm on the court and walk to the hospital....this guy hyperextends his shoulder and they carry him off on a wheel chair
> ...


Are you trying to incite a riot?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

He was in extreme pain everytime his shoulder was even halfway moved. The shaking of his shoulder while walking would be terrible.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> He was in extreme pain everytime his shoulder was even halfway moved. The shaking of his shoulder while walking would be terrible.


Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If you need a wheelchair for an arm injury then you know its got to be something serious.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> why does he need a wheel chair?....he hurt his arm...come on wade man up!
> 
> 
> I've seen guys break their arm on the court and walk to the hospital....this guy hyperextends his shoulder and they carry him off on a wheel chair
> ...


**** off


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm confused on why a wheelchair is needed for an elbow injury?
> 
> Crutches for a broken finger?
> 
> Neck halo for a broken leg?


Elbow or shoulder. I'm thinking shoulder.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let the idiot have his fun, if he does it again, I'll take care of him.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

all im saying is ive seen worse and no wheel chair is required...


MAN UP!

funny how about 4 other people in here say the same thing yet im the only one that gets replied to lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, at least everyone else will wake up now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

they are asking why he needed it, not being a *******


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

shaq with the finger wag, u know hes mad about the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq looking much this quarter.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Danny Jones-you're a EDIT. You don't call that considering what's taken place.

No Cursing please -SD-


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Rev Up The Diesel!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Any update on D. Wade?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

hes gotta call it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All we know on Wade is that its a shoulder injury.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

shaq showing dominance. he finally is on a mission.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

myst said:


> they are asking why he needed it, not being a *******



it takes one to know one buddy....


at least i said 'get well' at the end lol


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why take Shaq out?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Game is over. Save him for tomorrow


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Walker with a dunk.

Tonight is a moral victory!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> it takes one to know one buddy....
> 
> 
> at least i said 'get well' at the end lol


that may be true, but at least I don't tell people to man up while they are being carted out on a wheel chair. I hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade not going to Dallas. Back to 2 games under .500


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both Shaq and Wade got hurt against the Rockets.

They are solely responsible for all our struggles this year.

:rant: 

UPDATE-Wow, Wade was taken to a hospital by ambulance, on a stretcher for more x-rays.

Does not sound good:no:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

At least Shaq came in and kicked some ***. Get well soon Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> it takes one to know one buddy....
> 
> 
> at least i said 'get well' at the end lol


Get the **** out of here.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

by the way, I have to just laugh at the idiots who spend all day on the computer eating potato chips and drinking energy drinks telling Wade to "man up"

lol


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope Wade gets well. He looked like he was in some extreme pain.

Heat have as bad as luck as us Lakers do. =(


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> seperated shoulder 4-6 weeks


that was my intial thought also, it looks like a seperated shoulder to me also...Riles please trade for VC, and somehow save this season..


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Both Shaq and Wade got hurt against the Rockets.
> 
> They are solely responsible for all our struggles this year.
> 
> ...


Sorry :whoknows: 
But I think Shaq showed the old shaq today he will lead you to the playoffs.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It's not the Rockets fault, freak accidents, I like the Rockets. 


I hope we get a seed in the playoffs and everyone is healthy by then, we have just a good a chance as anyone in the East even in the 8th seed.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Im thinking he dislocated it. Judging by the way he wasnt moving and the support of the arm by himself and the coach, it seems like it was clean out of socket. There could be associated tears but they probably got him to the hospital so they can control the pain and put it back where it belongs.

Either way im thinking hes gone until at least april...probably the season.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Well at least you have a good outlook maswe, because that's what counts. Keep that head up right?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

hroz said:


> Sorry :whoknows:
> But I think Shaq showed the old shaq today he will lead you to the playoffs.


:biggrin: I was just playing. Its obviously only a coincidence.

I'm anxious to see how Shaq plays tomorrow. I hope he continues to play like he did in the 4th tonight. We need him now more than ever.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Get the **** out of here.



ummm no:whoknows:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

RILES TRADE FOR VC!!!! WERE IS OUR OFFENSE GONA COME FROM, WE HAVE THE TALENT BUT NOT THE MINDSETS, None of your except for maybe toine, shaq, j will have the confidence and will to carry a team, and Zo..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I remember when Eddie Jones dislocated his shoulder a couple of years ago.

Almost the same thing happened. Eddie had to be carted to the locker room because he was in so much pain.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Eddie was out for a long time if memory serves me correctly also. He needed surgery...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ you remmeber how long he was out for??


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, almost identical situations



> Eddie Jones, the Heat's leading scorer at 18.1 points per game, dislocated his left shoulder on Monday night's game vs. Detroit. *He was seen holding his shoulder as he stumbled to the sidelines and was taken out on a stretcher to a local hospital. He was placed on the injured list Wednesday.*
> 
> "It's disappointing for us and for him," Riley said Tuesday. "But we will keep on. ...I think we're resilient enough to overcome anything. Hard work, resiliency and toughness are what you have to have. It's time now for other guys to step up."
> 
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> ummm no:whoknows:


Please stop. If you don't talk about the game in here, just leave. I'm asking nicely, if you can't stop trolling in here, we can work out a warning and/or suspension.

Same with everyone else, just ignore him or anyone else who starts baiting.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ^^ you remmeber how long he was out for??


oh wow...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

EJ missed 15 games. But he needed surgery in the offseason.



> MIAMI _ Heat shooting guard Eddie Jones returned from a 15-game absence Tuesday, but coach Pat Riley says Jones' dislocated left shoulder probably will not be 100 percent for the rest of the season.
> 
> ``It's time to activate him,'' Riley said. ``I don't think he will ever be 100 percent the rest of the year. The doctors said whether it's today or two weeks, they don't think it's going to make any difference.''
> 
> Any concern about Jones shying away from contact? ``I don't think Eddie is going to shy away from anything,'' Riley said.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

myst said:


> Well at least you have a good outlook maswe, because that's what counts. Keep that head up right?


i have a great outlook...im thinking somehow we might hit the durant/oden jackpot and start a dynasty. Hate to be all doom and gloom but dwade is the team--shaq cant even dunk consistently anymore.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Eddie was out about 2-2 and a half months wasnt he?

You have to remember tho that back then, we probably didnt try and rush him back coz we were jostling for lottery positions.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> i have a great outlook...im thinking somehow we might hit the durant/oden jackpot and start a dynasty. Hate to be all doom and gloom but dwade is the team--shaq cant even dunk consistently anymore.


he has been missing a lot of dunks lately...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ok im hearing seperated shoulder, getting mri and x-rays, most likely tore up his shoulder, and can possibly be out 12 months


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> ok im hearing seperated shoulder, getting mri and x-rays, most likely tore up his shoulder, and can possibly be out 12 months


where did you hear this??


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

some1 at csmg


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

12 months!?

****!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

please tell me your joking nick...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> please tell me your joking nick...


not joking, my stomach is in knots. the only bright spot is that seperated shoulders are more painful than compound fractures so there is hope he will be back for the playoffs if it was a clean seperation..im just praying he didnt tear up his shoulder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome back Coach Riley.

I wonder how he's feeling right now.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

12 months?!?!? i think i'm gonna puke


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yea, severe separation is the diagnosis according to Ira

guess we are going to have to wait for the MRI to know more


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> *Wade injury counted among game losses*
> 
> By Ira Winderman
> South Florida Sun-Sentinel
> ...


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/sfl-0221heat,0,5980765.story?coll=sfla-sports-front


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Didn't ESPN say slight fracture?  They must have been wrong


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

...Starting to think Riley is a curse! Ah, just kidding though...

If you guys want VC, what pieces do you want to move?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

most likely type 3 separation, no tears. surgery is optional but likely. will need rehab. likely out for the year. should recover fully and have no permanent damage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Wade so contorted his left shoulder that the medical staff did not want to risk contact as he was taken off the court. Wade grimaced on the bench amid a futile attempt to pop the shoulder back into place, before a wheelchair was summoned.


Wade should have "Manned up" and popped the shoulder back in place himself


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

There goes our season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> How long will the effects of the injury last?
> With proper treatment of a Type I separation, you'll probably have pain-free, full range of motion in about two or three weeks. Type II separations may take three to five weeks to reach this stage of recovery.
> 
> In Type III separations where surgery is not necessary, it may take six weeks to two months before complete recovery of the injured joint. Should a Type III acromioclavicular separation need surgery, full recovery may take three to five months.
> ...


http://www.sportsmedicine.upmc.com/InjuriesShoulderSeparationRehab.htm


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> Types of shoulder separations
> As with many injuries, shoulder separations are classified according to the severity of the injury. They are as follows:
> 
> Type I
> ...


http://www.sportsmedicine.upmc.com/InjuriesShoulderSeparation.htm#Types


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

> When can I return to my sport or activity?
> For most Type I and Type II acromioclavicular separations, activity poses no threat to aggravating the condition, and return to activity depends on your level of pain. An athlete can usually do what he or she wants to do, as long as the pain can be tolerated. Those with a Type I condition may return to activity with little discomfort within three weeks. Those suffering Type II separations can expect to return to activity within three to five weeks.
> 
> Surgically treated Type III shoulder separations are often not fully restored to normal function for 10 to 12 months, and sometimes even longer.
> ...


http://www.sportsmedicine.upmc.com/InjuriesShoulderSeparationRehab.htm


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thanks for all that info on separations, lets all pray for type 1 or 2 PLEASE say a prayer even if you arent religous. even if youre atheist for christs sake say a damned prayer!


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

Just let him have the surgery and be done with it. Let him start rehab and be ready for next season. I don't want to risk anything with him or prolong the inevitable. If he needs surgery, then he needs to do it as soon as possible. It would suck, obviously, but if he's too hurt to play again this year, we might as well just suck it up and start thinking about our impending lotto pick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> Just let him have the surgery and be done with it. Let him start rehab and be ready for next season. I don't want to risk anything with him or prolong the inevitable. If he needs surgery, then he needs to do it as soon as possible. It would suck, obviously, but if he's too hurt to play again this year, we might as well just suck it up and start thinking about our impending lotto pick.


Agreed.

If we happen to make the playoffs then great but if we don't then lets hope we get up a great draft pick in next years deep draft to got with Wade and Shaq.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The problem is our window is closing. If you want to win a championship in at least some time in the next 5 years, its this year.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if wade's done, we'll end up with about 35 wins still and we'll only have a 10-15 pick. i'd love to get CB back somehow if the pick is good enough, but i dont wanna give up dorell. 
i cant believe this #&^! 

we sure as hell need a PG. i cant even think right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> The problem is our window is closing. If you want to win a championship in at least some time in the next 5 years, its this year.


I'm talking about if Wade is out for the season. If he's coming back this season then yes, a trade for a guy who could help stop the bleeding would be a good thing.

But if he's out for the year then a trade just to make a trade would only prolong the inevitable. We're not going anywhere without Wade. Nobody we could possibly bring in would replace what he does for this team.

If Shaq leads us to the playoffs this year then it would show that the big guy still has it. If not then we'd end up with a pretty high pick in one of the deepest drafts in recent years.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade hasn't gotten hurt by falling all year. But he's gotten his arm tangled up twice now.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

A top 10 pick in this year's draft would actually be very good. It's going to be a deep draft. We could get someone like Corey Brewer, who would help our team immediately. I actually wouldn't have a problem with trading Dorell if we got someone like Brewer. Or we could trade down a few spots and get Acie Law, another guy who I think could help immediately. And you never know if a kid like Ty Lawson would come out after one year.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

it's been reported by the herald that initially they thought it was a dislocation, not a separation. i know there's a difference, but im not sure which is worse. i guess it depends on the severity, but i'm thinking a dislocation isn't as bad, because eddie jones dislocated his shoulder in 2001 and only missed 6 weeks. i don't remember him being in that much pain though. eddie came back but his shoulder was still bothering him so he had it surgically repaired in the offseason. so... 
if dwyane can come back this year, does he risk damaging it permanently, or do the team doctors recommend he repair it now? that's the million dollar question right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> it's been reported by the herald that initially they thought it was a dislocation, not a separation. i know there's a difference, but im not sure which is worse. i guess it depends on the severity, but i'm thinking a dislocation isn't as bad, because eddie jones dislocated his shoulder in 2001 and only missed 6 weeks. i don't remember him being in that much pain though. eddie came back but his shoulder was still bothering him so he had it surgically repaired in the offseason. so...
> if dwyane can come back this year, does he risk damaging it permanently, or do the team doctors recommend he repair it now? that's the million dollar question right now.


A Seperation is worse than a dislocation. They were talking about that on the Heat radio post game show.

But like you said, I guess it really depends on the severity of the injury.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> A Seperation is worse than a disclocation. They were talking about that on the Heat radio post game show.
> 
> But like you said, I guess it really depends on the severity of the injury.


that's good news - what was the worst dwyane has ever been injured and when was it?
his ribs against the pistons in 2005, and he took a cortisone shot to the chest so he could play. i know this is worse, but i think he tries his absolute best to convince the team medical staff he can return without surgery. i just hope this doesnt have any lasting affect cause he's only in his 4th year and it would be stupid to put his career at risk. it's scary cause he just injured the same shoulder last week, there has to be something there. 
my older brother dislocated his shoulder when i was little and i'll never forget him screaming the way he did. he just waved goodbye to someone and it popped out, it was totally a freak thing. i just think if like wade sat for 1 more second on the bench, this never would have happened, how it's just a one in a million chance that this would happen. 
im off to bed, hopefully we'll know more tomorrow, peace


----------

